

Show HN: Webpgr, build HTML5 websites super fast Zoom, rotate, swipe. Edit now - thomnah
http://webpgr.com/test9/livedemo

======
thomnah
I'm Thomas from the Webpgr team. I'm happy for any comments!

------
danalee
Is it free to use the beta? for how long?

~~~
thomnah
We are in private beta. We let people in step by step, but on the linked page
you can try it out without an account. You can sign up if you want a free beta
account.

